# 07er six und Kettenführung



## Koch86 (4. Februar 2012)

hallo

hätte ma ne frage, hab ein 07er six rahmen ohne iscg aufnahme, hab auch ein verpresstes innenlager, wie kann ich da jetzt eine kettenführung verbauen?


----------

